# Link Gestaltung



## Bratenspritze (10. September 2004)

Joa, ich hab mal angefangen mir eine Homepage zu basteln. Das layout steht auch schon soweit, ich hab nur grade ne "kreative Blockade" . Mir will einfach keine gescheite Link gestaltung einfallen.

Hier ist mal das layout wie ich es jetzt habe :






(verkleinerte version)

Die Links sind unter aller Sau wie ich finde und ich brauch jetzt einfach mal ein paar Tips und Anregungen.

Danke schonmal,

Braten


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. September 2004)

Hi,

Die Links sind meiner Meinung nach spitze.
Einzig die Tatsache, dass sie zu blass und dezent sind und daher nicht weiter 
auffallen, würde ich bemängeln. Also ein wenig kräftiger/ deutlicher und Du hast 
ein schönes Resultat erzielt.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. September 2004)

Hi,

ich stimme Markus im Wesentlichen zu. du könntest die Schriftzüge in den Links allerdings in einer Schriftart gestalten, die etwas mehr nach "mit der Feder geschrieben" aussieht - kalligraphischer? Oder: der Hintergrund hat m.E. auch etwas "holziges" (oder soll das Papyrus sein?); verpasse den Links eine Reliefkontur, so dass sie wie in den Hintergrund "eingeritzt" wirken.

Im Moment sind die Schriftzüge jedenfalls im Vergleich zum Hintergrund zu kontrastarm. Also Entweder den HG heller gestalten oder selbigen etwas dunkler und hellere Schriftkonturen.

Ein netter Hover-Effekt macht sich auch immer gut: wie wäre es z.B. beim MouseOver mit  einem animierten Strich, der den entspr. Link unterstreicht?


Gruß


----------



## Bratenspritze (10. September 2004)

Danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten.. ich  spiel einfach nochmal ein bissl damit rum und schau ob damit noch was gescheites anzufangen ist. 

Braten


----------



## Bratenspritze (10. September 2004)

Ok, ich hab mal was ganz andres gemacht, eine etwas serifen reichere Schriftart genommen, die mit Tropfen versehen und nen kleinen Wischeffekt in den BG gelegt um das ganze etwas vom Rest abzuheben :






besser ?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. September 2004)

auch nicht schlecht! Und beim rollOver tropft es dann nach unten?  

Irgendwie habe ich noch das Gefühl, dass sich die Schrift mit dem Umriss der Person daneben stilistisch beißt. Die Person sieht eher "gestempelt" aus ("Grunge"?); die Schrift ist dagegen recht klar umrissen bzw. macht fast einen feuchten Eindruck. Ansonsten aber schon sehr nett!

Gruß


----------



## Bratenspritze (12. September 2004)

Neue Version, neue Ideen gesucht 





(verkleinerte Version)

Joa ich brauch n paar anregungen, wie ich die Links auf den Bücherrücken hinbekomme ... sieht alles ma wieder mies aus 

(EDIT) Der Strich auf der Rolle unten, is schon wieder weg ... habs beim speichern nich gesehen, das die Rahmen ebene hochgerutsch ist


----------



## Dark_Fighter (12. September 2004)

Kann mir vorstellen das es schwer zu realisieren ist, aber es wäre cool das wenn man über ein Buch fährt und das dann rausfährt oder sich bewegt.


----------



## Digg-R- (12. September 2004)

Wenn du jemals nen alten Roman gesehen hast , dann weißt du dass da so goldene Schrift an den Rücken (eingraviert) eingedrückt ( gepresst ) ist
sowas wäre doch schon angemessen oder nich ? ^^


----------



## Bratenspritze (14. September 2004)

Bin damit jetzt eigentlich recht zufrieden :






Als Rollover hab ich mir einen kleinen Gloweffekt vorgestellt ( so wie unten bei Links zu sehen )

Feedback ist mal wieder erwünscht


----------



## Digg-R- (14. September 2004)

naja die schrift is schonma gut lesbar, nur grundsätzlich sehen so Schriften auf dem Rücken nich grad so blass und kraftlos aus 
aber ansonsten wär das doch schonmal was
und ja , als rollover ne hellere farbe nehmen ( nich zu krass )  so fänd ich das schick aber is ja deine Sache  =)


----------

